# any information on this bloodline



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I have a 15 1/2 week old female pup that weights 23 lbs and she's adorable. I do have the the puppy registration that was given to me when purchase. I was wondering if you guys have any insight on the bloodline. 

Sire is pr rouges legolas 

Dam is pr coldsteels kahlua - n - cream 


Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Sire ... i couldnt find

Dam ... BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

im not huge into bloodlines but the dam looks to have some Lar-san in there which is not really American Bully it is show APBT line i think ...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like catch dogs to me. If I remember right Castillo is catch and Johnson branched into American bulldogs with his dogs.
Don't quote me on that though. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you guys very much for the info. 

I was told the puppy was game bred for hog catching. Both parents are catch dogs. 

question, so the puppy is not a Apbt ? It's a bully ? Just wondering it doesn't really matter. I love her personality. She's a great pup.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

No it is an APBT... I thought bully at first cuz google brought up bullypedia... but when lookin at the dogs, no not AmBully.

And ur welcome, post some pics of ur pup! We would love to see


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Here are some pics


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!love the color and markings!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it's just a coincidence that one was registered as "Johnson's so-and-so" John D Johnson did have an APBT or two on his yard in the beginning, it was said he'd gotten one from the Colby family, but from what I've read and been told by AmBulldog people is he too considered red noses as a fault, which is why most AmBulldogs you see today are mostly white and brindle pie bald with black noses. 
I'd also wait on the other half of the ped before deciding. While yes this one shows a more show bred dog, the other half could be bully. I've seen this quite a bit lately, they take a dog from nice show lines and use it in their breeding program to clean up some faults in their bullies. Not saying that's what happened here but I've been noticing a lot more of it lately.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

To give my honest opinion. Looks like some may just be breeding for big red dogs. Come down from ukc style show reds. But then you no more titles. Butbyeah the dog is bred up to have the makings of a good catch dog. Nice looking dog. Hope you find what you are looking for. And this is only of the mothers ped. If you could find registered names for the parents of the sir maybe we coulf find more about his side of your dog.


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. I will be sending out the registration for the peds soon and I will post the up as soon as they arrive.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Where is anyone getting APBT from?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

This is "'PR' Rebel Pride's Undertaker" (Max)

Bred off of Coldsteel's Whole Lotta Rosie... :flush:

APBTs?? Look at that pedigree again..


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Km dogs, so what exactly is your opinion. I'm confused!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

m.godoy said:


> Km dogs, so what exactly is your opinion. I'm confused!


Well before i say anything,, do you already have a pup or is this something you are interested in buying? I ask simply because there are two ways i can go about it.

If you insist on asking be forewarned, i shoot it without sugarcoating, beatin' around the bush..


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

I already have the pup. I started the thread to get the community opinion. You're more than welcomed to state yours.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

@KM this UKC CH was not that far into that ped I posted. APBT by name and correct enough to place. But then again like Krystal pointed out... only have half of the pup's ped....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it normal to have that much inbreeding? That's only half the ped...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

m.godoy said:


> I already have the pup. I started the thread to get the community opinion. You're more than welcomed to state yours.


Pedigree tells you what is in the genetics and what to expect from a genetic stand point, the yard you get a pup from tells you what the people are doing with current stock and what to expect as to how they have used those genetics to breed the animal.. The individual pup will form itself and define itself through function and ability.

That said the pedigree is all over in terms of structure and this is only half of the equation. Lots of AST (American Staffordshire Terrier) appearing dogs not only in the pedigree posted but in also the pedigree of individual dogs within that pedigree.. There is also plenty of piss poor structured dogs, well over weight and over all no consistency that can be seen from generation to generation..

Easty Westy, weak pasterns and hind legs, very poor top lines, over sized bone and mass putting heavier stress on the frame and joints are just a few observations you will want to look for as your pup continues to grow.

Some can point out one or two dogs that "fit" the APBT "standards" however i see no Pit Dogs and the few decent structured Bulldogs i see in that pedigree has thrown some shit dogs so needless to say isn't something to admire.

Simply put, you may have yourself a good pet dog however if you were looking for anything else..

As to the use of catch dogs, i wouldn't run them.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll also add if its the same Coldsteel Kennel im thinking of, there are some people out there who say they produce some good dogs.. However i've always thought they were over rated.

If it works, it works.. It don't it don't.. There some good catch weights in the there, functional structure, consistency of function and consistency thrown.. Pass.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The bog red dogs like this were a little popular for a point in time mostly when the UKC was really like the "bully" type dogs. Most dogs bred this way are used for weight-pull and catch. I look at them and think of a swoggers type dog that are used for catch work or almost like a dagger dog ha could be catch dog but are used throughout out weight pull. What you will notice is he is what I would call a UKC type 'Pit bull" even though the UKC is looking better into structural choices they put up as winners now. 
As far a s catch work, I would imagine this is the kind of dog used after a hog is bayed, as KM said I don't think they could run out and keep up. Any way that is what I see looking at the moms ped, We don't know what she was bred to.


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank for your input km. The pup was purchased for hunting so Im back to step one. I'll keep the pup as a pet and see how he develops. Does anyone know where to get a good catch dog ?


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Btw, + rep to you all.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The pup still may work out as i said each dog makes a name for themselves, however even if you end up with a solid throwback in the gene pool you most likely based on my observations will not end up with a world class catch weight Bulldog or high end not so much. What are you hunting? When i get back from work and have time ill shoot you some info.. However in terms of the best of the best, if your avid with experience nothing will touch a high end Bandog, high end Bulldog or a traditional stock Dogo..(Bandog) 

If i were you and the pup shows potential id get another pup bred off proven stock, instill pack mentality from day one and run both..


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

YIKES!!!! please dont ask for opinions, because theres a good chance you will hear good and bad. no one likes to hear the bad, then you get defensive,against something you asked for. 
best thing is, just dont be a detrament to the breed, and you will be respected for that.
the only question you have to answer is, when you look in the mirror and ask that person are you happy with your dog? if the answer is yes thats all you need to know, now provide for him like your proud he's part of the family.

take carebrah, YIS

IT LOOKS LIKE A BULLY TO ME NOT EVEN AN APBT. PLUS I'VE NEVER HEARD OF ONE GAMEBRED FOR HOG HUNTING. UNLESS THATS CODE.


----------



## m.godoy (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok guys , here is the rest of the ped.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

K.M., dont take this the wrong way, but are you a chic????? because you got bulldog knowledge like a dude. and i dont mean that in a bad way. but kinda caught me off guard when i saw a girl holding that black dog. was that a bully? i think the bully's look more full bodied, because the ones that got them wouldnt really ever put them thru a keep and get them to 'pit' weight. because,its a lot of work and you might not like what its got to go thru but, if they werer to hit the yard to get in shape i could get them looking like their 24hrs out. might take 12wks but normally its 8-10wks anyway.
I THINK I COULD.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

surfer said:


> K.M., dont take this the wrong way, but are you a chic????? because you got bulldog knowledge like a dude. and i dont mean that in a bad way. but kinda caught me off guard when i saw a girl holding that black dog. was that a bully? i think the bully's look more full bodied, because the ones that got them wouldnt really ever put them thru a keep and get them to 'pit' weight. because,its a lot of work and you might not like what its got to go thru but, if they werer to hit the yard to get in shape i could get them looking like their 24hrs out. might take 12wks but normally its 8-10wks anyway.
> I THINK I COULD.


:rofl: I'm a guy, the girl you saw was probably my girlfriend.. haha funny bout that, no harm.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

K.M. , DAMN BRAH, you were fixin to send me in a tail spin, and i mean nothing bad about WOMEN as a matter of fact i love women, but K.M. you have bullbog knowledge like a man. 

not saying that women arent knowledgeable in dogs, but to get to that level you got to know somethings.

YIS


----------

